
Ask HN: Who's happy where they are and doesn't want to be hired? - browsergap
And what&#x27;s so great about your current situation?<p>Would be nice change to the sea of desperateness
======
trash981828
Im a researcher in a basic science. My institution is small but high impact.
I’m leading one of the most exciting new capabilities in the history of this
already exciting field. I guess the key for me is that I admire and like my
colleagues and this highly technical work is in resonance with my personality.

~~~
browsergap
Cool. Are you by any chance in materials science? Or oceanography?

------
caryd
What does this mean? Happy jobless people?

~~~
browsergap
I didn't think of it that way, but sure! I was thinking more...who is happy in
whatever they are currently doing: current "role", self-employed, indie maker,
side project, research, parent, carer.

I guess the most obvious focus to me was "current full time regular paid
employment", but I didn't want to limit it, so thanks for your suggestion!

I think it would be cool to hear stuff like, "I'm taking care of my son, who's
six and home-schooled. We live in remote Alaska and my partner works in oil
and gas, that's how we met. We used to alternate fly in fly outs, but now
we've decided to do longer stints taking care of our first child. I'm loving
seeing how he views the world, and the home life I make with him."

